# Tarot and I are Back! (with pictures)



## HeatherN (Feb 28, 2013)

with the college workload easing up, i can get back to spending more time on the forum. After moving to my new apartment and settling in, i quickly acquired a ton of animals to keep me company. They currently eat better than i do and require constant upkeep, but thats the fun in it for me.

Heres an album with some of my animals (including Tarot of course):

http://imgur.com/a/HvPRg#0

Tarot Update:
Tarot, now over 6 months old, is around 3 feet long (bugger is hard to measure) and growing quick! He sheds about every week, sometimes i don't even catch him doing it. His feeding response is ridiculous, and his range of foods he'll accept has widened immensely. He's started his moody teenage times rather early, so he can be a bit of a little butt sometimes. Now that he's large enough, he spends a lot of time roaming around the house and teasing all the other-cage bound animals. Even the dog is second to him! He drinks out of the dog's water and even chews on his toys.
He is starting harness training, as you can see in his pics. He is a very smart animal, and recognizes many words, including his name. Being in these angst-y times, he's got a serious case of the can't-sit-stills and will often jump straight up in his cage and rub his nose of the wire holding up his light. however, i am very proud of him when i take him out in public; he lets people pet him without a hassle and even lets the grad students squeeze and examine him.
I plan to continue to work on his socialization and leash skills. i see great things in his future!


And just for giggles, heres a list of the animals i care for:
-1 tegu
-1 dog
-1 ball python
-2 bearded dragons
-1 southern alligator lizard
-3 green anoles
-7 sceloporus occidentalis (western fence lizards)
-1 plumed baslisk
-1 sinaloan milksnake
-2 kenyan sand boas
-1 amazon milk frog
-1 green pac man frog
-3 white's tree frogs
-3 sierran chorus frogs
-2 fire-bellied toads
-2 button quail
-1 california praying mantis
-4 CA millipedes
-7 Mollies (fish)
-1 dwarf gourami
-2 dwarf clawed frogs
-2 plecostomus
-4 tetras
-1 albino cory catfish
-10 breeder mice (including several around 50 grams; my giant line)

...whew!

thanks for reading, have a nice day!


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 1, 2013)

Tarot is looking awesome good job


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 1, 2013)

_Looking good .
Is there another Tarot on here? Unless I have him confused with someone else, I don't know why I was expecting to see a Red._


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 4, 2013)

he's the only Tarot i know of, his older thread is down in the extreme section with this one


----------

